# Halloween Radio Call Sign Letters...HELP!??!



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay some of you know that my husband has become an amatuer radio operator. He would like to have a small radio tower in our yard which I am totally against unless it will benefit my halloween addiction in some way. Yes i know that its totally selfish, but this is a 25ft thing sittin on our roof year round. I should be able to use ti somehow for a month right??? After seeing the group buy offered for the radio transmitter I wanted this year. He spoke with some of his radio friends and they said he would need a comercial license. Im not sure if its true...but who cares if it gets me the use of the radio at my house instead of blasting music on speakers that pissed off my neighbors. Okay sooo to get to the point of this thread....HAUNTERS ACROSS THE LAND...Please help me come up with some call signs for my radio station. I want to put the call letters up in lights. Im hoping for something halloween related like KBOO, but not ya know. Its gotta be with a K or W im not sure which one. THanks so much for all your ideas in advance.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Kwch


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Wart. (Ya know the whole witch thing see with the wart on the nose...)....Confused looks abound.....HalloweenRick hangs his head and kicks pebbles as he talks to himself......


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WART...nice. I like that since im a turtle witch.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Broadcast stations use the "k" or "w" but generally it depends on which side of the Mississippi River you live on.

"W" is used east of the river and "K" west of the river.

I like WART.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wolf
Wart
Wich
Warp
Wked (Wikd?)

My wife suggested 
Wrot
Worm


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I like Wart!

Here is some reading for you T.
http://www.geocities.com/raiu_harrison/mwa/part15faq.html


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey play thanks. That helped alot. He kept talking to me about codes and stuff and Im like HUH/??? For what?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

No problem, people do this type of thing all the time for christmas without a licence as long as its kept small and not broadcast over the other stations.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I was only looking to reach about 200 feet from my house. Now i just need to get going on the show. UGH


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

You should do a how to on it turtle, this might be of intrest to some here.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

i THINK you may be on to something PLAY


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Will they let you pick the callsign, and what about the number?

I know I am KB1GIV, and I had no choice from the feds on my callsign, and If I want to change it it still needs the number between the letters.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

I looked into this with a friend. He will need to have a number in his callsign, and it will be classified as a Vanity.(see link)
http://www.arrl.org/arrlvec/vanity.html

As for the antenna, there is alternatives to the tower. Ask him if he is interested in a book I have called Stealth amateur radio( I can send it to ya). I have a 10 meter antenna that is in my attic that allows me to have world wide coverage and it keeps the wife happy. However... I have been known to be around radio stations that are not regesterd. You are just keeping the wattage way low and it should not go too far, maybe a 1/4 mile. The stations I hear are very easy to build, and I can also send him instructions on how to build one.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

This isnt for ham radio..its for an actual radio broadcaster. Its going to be a fake one that i put on for fun. I just want to broad cast it about 100-200 feet around my house. He already has a ham license its K14WCO, but im talking letters like a radio station has..ya know like KISS 101.3 or WOLF 99.3radio...like that. Im trying to come up with my letters to make a cool halloween one. I like WART and WKED. I just need a few more choices, cuz my husband doesnt really like either one of those.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

WKED is takin in our area, I don't think you can use that one.
Call signs are regestered with the FCC and if you use someone elses can be a big no no, Thats why a licence holder has to go through the FCC to get one so they are no two alike.
You should just call it (your haunt name) or turtle radio and stay away from call signs like the FCC gives out. 

I have a friend in broadcasting, we lost touch a few years ago but if I can pin him down I'll get more info for you.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks I appreciate that.


----------

